# New snow boarder in Australia



## AzuLon (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello guys,

I went to my snow boarding season for the first time last year and i absolutely loved it. This year i wanted a board to practice everything, my friend had a Ride Agenda 156cm to sell to me however he is 175cm 72kg and i am 171cm 68kg.

Just want to know if it will be fine for me as it is listed as a freestyle board and i believe freestyle boards needs to be shorter, like 148cm for me.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

tad big for a beginner, but if the price is right, go for it. I don't think you should go below a 150. A 152 would probably be the sweet spot. try it out, since it's your friends. if he won't let you try it out, your friend is a dick and not really a friend. lol

doesn't matter if the boards labeled as freestyle or not, you're not at that point quite yet. the board is a beginner friendly board, just might be too big.


----------



## AzuLon (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. I though so as well, but I don't think I'm at a level which it will affect that greatly to me this season. I can always upgrade after I get to know more and feel the board. My friend got a 148 camber board as well, so during the season we can switch and feel the differences. So I know what type of boarder I am


----------

